# Filis Cañí: Here is another record-breaker!!!



## Setwale_Charm

You know, I could hardly believe it when Filis Cañí replied to my thread but this forero has arrived at 2,000 in less than 2 months!!! Is this not a good proof of dedication to the cause??!!! and is this not worthy of our warmest congratulations?


----------



## Argónida

Filis es además un claro ejemplo de que a veces (no siempre) la cantidad no está reñida con la calidad... y de que no hace falta escribir cincuenta lineas para tener razón y además saber explicarlo con diáfana claridad. Mi enhorabuena por ello.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Filis:

Siempre es un placer encontrarte por estas latitudes  Además, como decía la amiga Argónida, tus comentarios son de una ALTÍSIMA fiabilidad 

¡Un abrazo desde el Poble Sec _to wherever you are_!

TPS


----------



## zazap

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos del caló...Ya nos vemos por aquí...zazap!


----------



## danielfranco

I wonder if the mods can post Filis' name on the thread title, because it'd be great if many more of us who have benefited with every one of the 2000 posts could stop by and celebrate.
Congratulations, and I hope to see you around for a few more postiversaries.


----------



## heidita

Un amigo divertido donde los haya. ¡Eso es tan dificil de encontrar...! 

¡¡¡Así nos haces reír con tus mensajes!!!!!  

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

heidita said:


> Un amigo divertido donde los haya. ¡Eso es tan dificil de encontrar...!
> 
> ¡¡¡Así nos haces reír con tus mensajes!!!!!
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


 
Sí, Heidita, pero tengo la sensación de que el amigo no se ha enterado de que le hemos dedicado este hilo


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, Heidita, pero tengo la sensación de que el amigo no se ha enterado de que le hemos dedicado este hilo


 
¡¡Pero cómo!! ¿Es chico? Ay Dios mío Filis mil perdones! . Fiu fiuuu fiuuuuuu (estoy silbando...).

¿cuántos cents eran entonces 3 galones...o eran 30 cts un litro...o...ehhhh? Bueno...

*FELIZ POSTIRECORDSARIO*​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> ¡¡Pero cómo!! ¿Es chico? Ay Dios mío Filis mil perdones! .


 
Me meo de la risa, Krolaina...


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Me meo de la risa, Krolaina...


 
    Clotimer, RIU, chics, Filis...bueno, y no sigo que me da vergüenza, soy un desastre.

APROVECHO  PARA PEDIR PERDÓN A TODO AQUEL DE ESTA GRAN Y GRATA COMUNIDAD AL QUE LE HAYA CAMBIADO EL SEXO, que para mi desgracia sois muchos...sin querer...ay...


----------



## danielfranco

krolaina said:


> Clotimer, RIU, chics, Filis...bueno, y no sigo que me da vergüenza, soy un desastre.
> 
> APROVECHO  PARA PEDIR PERDÓN A TODO AQUEL DE ESTA GRAN Y GRATA COMUNIDAD AL QUE LE HAYA CAMBIADO EL SEXO, que para mi desgracia sois muchos...sin querer...ay...



Ah, conque esa es tu rama de la medicina, la cirugía reconstructiva. Felicidades. A mi no me hagas esas cosas, te lo pido encarecidamente...

Yo también pensé en algunas ocasiones que Filis era forera, pero es que conozco a una señora que le dicen Filis. Perdón, Filis. Felicidades machorras de nuevo, Filis.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Me va a dar la llorera... Gracias a todos. No se preocupen por las confusiones, a Antonio Vargas Heredia también lo confundían cuando se presentaba como Flor de la Raza Calé, y eso que era muy macho.

¿Ya no queda pastel? Es que no se les puede dejar solos...


----------



## Antpax

Hola Filis:

Muchas Felicidades, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Argónida

Bien, aclarado entonces que eres forer*o*. Lo que todavía no me ha quedado claro es si un T-bone es un chuletón, una chuleta, un filetillo de lomo o una hamburguesa


----------



## krolaina

Filis Cañí said:


> ¿Ya no queda pastel? Es que no se les puede dejar solos...


 
Te lo hemos guardado. Y perdóname... te dejo que a partir de ahora me hagas las cuentas mal!

ah Danielita... ¡te voy a reconstruir esa lengüita!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me complace felicitarte, Filis.  He notado que tus aportes son invariablemente de mucho valor.  Es una suerte que existan foreros como tú.  Siempre aprendemos mucho con tus respuestas.

¡Que cumplas muchos más!
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## pejeman

Felicidades. Si fueras argentino, te diríamos El Gaucho Veloz.  

Felicidades y gracias por tus aportaciones. Por ahí me permití mandarle mi docta opinión a un compañero que te escribió diciendo que ni idea tenía de donde estaba Triana. Como dijo un paisano tuyo, baste afirmar que vives en la tierra de Dios y María Santísima y eso lo reflejas en tus telegramas.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos/as/os/as/krolaina

¿Que pasa pues? ¿Se acabó el pastel? Me avanzo y te preparo este para el próximo julio, que llegarás. Toma pastelazo Filis.

Felicidades.

RIU


----------



## Filis Cañí

Gracias a todos de nuevo. Sois demasiado amables con este viejo cascarrabias.


----------



## zazap

Argónida said:


> Bien, aclarado entonces que eres forer*o*. Lo que todavía no me ha quedado claro es si un T-bone es un chuletón, una chuleta, un filetillo de lomo o una hamburguesa


La mitad de sus 2000 posts están en este thread... I am happy to be a vegetarian!


----------



## Filis Cañí

Uy, pues espérese a que hablemos de las múltiples formas de cortar una hoja de lechuga... De eso sí que tengo muchas cosas que decir.

Gracias por el saludo, Zazap.


----------



## Eva Maria

Filis Cañí está en todas partes, respondiendo a todos incansable, night & day (like a god, he doesn't need to sleep)

Sus manos están expectantes encima del teclado para disparar palabras antes que nadie!!!

Eva Maria


----------



## frida-nc

He notado mucho buen humor e inteligencia en los mensajes tuyos. ¡Mis aplausos y gracias para ser tán buen compañer.....o!

Frida


----------



## Filis Cañí

Eva Maria said:


> Filis Cañí está en todas partes, respondiendo a todos incansable, night & day (like a god, he doesn't need to sleep)
> 
> Sus manos están expectantes encima del teclado para disparar palabras antes que nadie!!!
> 
> Eva Maria


 
Mujer, me van a tomar por egoísta. Mis mensajes suelen ser los primeros de cada tema porque tengo por costumbre repasar los temas del día anterior que quedaron sin respuesta, y no porque intente adelantarme a los demás.


----------

